# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iaplc 2013

## Shadow

IAPLC 2013 will open for submission soon, get ready your tank  :Wink: 
This year the grading system back to the old system, mean no more voting  :Well done:

----------


## Shadow

Cut and paste from ADA Newsletter:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[IAPLC 2013] Important announcement about the change of contest grading method.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Going back to the previous grading system!
In the last year's contest, a new evaluation method was introduced; it included the internet voting process as well as on-site popular voting by Nature Aquarium Party participants at the party. The reaction for the new system was remarkable and had mixed feelings. We've received many feedback and opinions about the new grading system from the contestants, ADA's distributors / registered retailers and contest supporters:

- No big surprise at the party because all top ranked layouts were already announced to the public before the party.
- The whole grading process took too long.
- It was such a big disappointment that the contest booklet wasn't available at the party.
- I'm not against the idea of adopting a voting system, but simply prefer the previous grading system.

With careful consideration of feedbacks like these, IAPLC 2013 Contest Steering Committee decided to go back to the previous grading system. There is still an issue of releasing images of top ranked layouts on internet by some contestants. We will try to prevent it by strongly requesting contestants not to reveal their layout photos before the party and pushing back the delivery date of the contest result. For a fair and clean contest process, we will definitely need cooperation and support from all contestants.

----------


## Shadow

20 days to go, have you submit yours?

----------


## Shadow

10 days to go!!

----------


## hiisoka

will submit on the last day  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

1 week (7days) to go, who else participating? can't be only 2 peoples  :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

1 day to go  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> 1 day to go


Good luck shadow. no time to do one up this year.

----------


## Shadow

There always next year  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

Submission closed, I on withdrawal syndrome mode  :Opps: .

----------


## felix_fx2

> There always next year


next year will submit

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## barmby

Shadow is our campeón

----------


## Shadow

Total 2164 participants from 57 countries, 14 from Singapore

http://en.iaplc.com/results13/index.html

----------


## felix_fx2

getting less every year lol...

----------


## milk_vanilla

impressive number from other south east asia countries, like Indonesia, Malaysia, Thai, etc.

----------


## Shadow

Compare to the other South East Asia countries, both Singapore and Malaysia are steadily declining  :Opps:

----------


## barmby

The numbers from Vietnam and Indonesia is astonishing given how late these friends started planted tank hobby

----------


## Shadow

and hey are very strong, especially Vietnam.

----------


## Ingen

Good luck! Look forward to see your entry!

----------


## felix_fx2

Indonesia have many rocks!!
Their people work hard on the hobby.

----------


## blue33

You need to have some artistic and creative mind to get this far, the rest is easily solve. If you dont have those 2 mentioned then you can forget about it! They dont want gardener only, cos tooooo many around. LOL!

----------


## felix_fx2

> You need to have some artistic and creative mind to get this far, the rest is easily solve. If you dont have those 2 mentioned then you can forget about it! They dont want gardener only, cos tooooo many around. LOL!


Got money spend most important... no money also got creative mind also cannot do.
Gardener.... we have too many yeah...

----------


## blue33

You don't really need alot of money actually, most of the stuff are affordable by most people but they would choose to spend on other things than this hobby. 




> Got money spend most important... no money also got creative mind also cannot do.
> Gardener.... we have too many yeah...

----------


## felix_fx2

> You don't really need alot of money actually, most of the stuff are affordable by most people but they would choose to spend on other things than this hobby.


it may feel affordable to some like you and me. but there's always some who feel a bag of ada is expensive.

you have submit this time? or really retire already?

----------


## qngwn

if no money like me, can hang around in the marketplace..
$1 for 1kg of used ADA.. too bad i missed it..

----------


## blue33

No more submitting for me. Already achieved what i targeted, good enough for me. Kind of semi-retired and just a simple setup to relax for me and my family. Below is the tank that i've setup in 2010 for a long running *low maintenance setup*(for 2yrs it has never change water), but have evolved into different scape/setup now.

----------


## barmby

2010 for a long running low maintenance setup is nice : )

----------


## Ingen

Nice tank.

----------


## Shadow

Latest news

----------


## qngwn

Excited! Thanks shadow for the updates. First time participating here..

----------


## Shadow

All the best to all participant

----------


## Ingen

Good luck all!

----------


## Shadow

Result is out http://en.iaplc.com/results13/results13.html

----------


## qngwn

Congrats! Haha nice one!

----------


## qngwn

Can't access from my phone.. Server loaded perhaps?

----------


## Ingen

Congrats!!! Any photo of the scape?

----------


## AQMS

post the pics.......

----------


## Shadow

I give you sneak preview  :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

nice.... i like the moss and the fern growing between the rocks.
such a teaser! Post the whole thing lah!

----------


## zhou yuande

Very very nice piece of art!! Really like the way the flame moss is growing....

----------


## Shadow

IAPLC normally encourage not to post top 27 tank on the net until IAPLC party is over which is September  :Wink: .

----------


## AQMS

> IAPLC normally encourage not to post top 27 tank on the net until IAPLC party is over which is September .


 Congrats.... :Well done:

----------


## hiisoka

Congrats!!! 

Cant wait to see the full tank shot!

----------


## nicholasliao

Shadow give some tips on how to create a rockscape like yours! How do you create the depth. With soil?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## barmby

Who are the Malaysia participants? Sharing is caring please!!! I am sure my friend did


Shadow, year in year out you are always up there with the best. form is temporary, class is permanent. congratulations!!!!

----------


## Shadow

Malaysia in top 100 are 
Rank #4 Stormy
Rank #9 ahhuyeo
Rank #30 Kelvin (not AQ member)

All are part of Little Green Corner team  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

@ Shadow > That is great. Thanks : )
@ (Stormy and ahhuyeo) Possible to share the aquascape in AQ Aquascaping folder when the time is appropriate and ripe for sharing. This will inspire many

----------


## blue33

Aiyoh! When you going to submit and make us SINGAPORE proud also? Don't always hide inside the shell, scare to submit arh? I'll clap for you lar, don't always hide behind the computer and talk only lar! I already done my part, when is your turn? I can retired and relax now. LOL




> Who are the Malaysia participants? Sharing is caring please!!! I am sure my friend did
> 
> 
> Shadow, year in year out you are always up there with the best. form is temporary, class is permanent. congratulations!!!!

----------


## ahhuyeo

Congrate Robert, you make another time of proud for SINGAPORE also Little Green Corner. hehe.

But try not retired. because you are not only that..

----------


## blue33

I encourage anyone to get No1 Champion! Lol... And then what??? There are many hobbies and things/lifestyle to do beside this hobby alone. Currently i enjoy traveling/visiting other countries etc etc... Enjoy life man beside just plant and plant! Hahaha...

----------


## Shadow

> @ Shadow > That is great. Thanks : )
> @ (Stormy and ahhuyeo) Possible to share the aquascape in AQ Aquascaping folder when the time is appropriate and ripe for sharing. This will inspire many


Hey... you so bad never ask me, my tank cannot inspire is it?  :Laughing: . Normally everyone will start posting after the party which is end of September. You will see all top 27 tank picture flying around the net after the party  :Wink:

----------


## nicholasliao

Post a step by step guide to your scape!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Shadow

> But try not retired. because you are not only that..


not until I beat your best rank, which may take forever though  :Laughing: . I haven't see my limit yet, it will take while before retired  :Grin: .

----------


## ahhuyeo

Bro barmby, for sure no problem. But you have to ask Singapore number 1 first. If not later he jealous.
Ops.. Singapore number 1 I mean Robert. If not ppl will misunderstand.

----------


## ahhuyeo

> Hey... you so bad never ask me, my tank cannot inspire is it? . Normally everyone will start posting after the party which is end of September. You will see all top 27 tank picture flying around the net after the party


Yup. Robert where to celebrate ? We need to treat ourself a nice meal after result release. Then organize a trip for relax.

----------


## ahhuyeo

> Hey... you so bad never ask me, my tank cannot inspire is it? . Normally everyone will start posting after the party which is end of September. You will see all top 27 tank picture flying around the net after the party


Yup. Robert where to celebrate ? We need to treat ourself a nice meal after result release. Then organize a trip for relax.

----------


## barmby

I won't be taking part in aquascaping competition in the foreseeable future. non-negotiable : )

It is a privilege to have you guys on this board. Awaiting front tank shots 8 )

----------


## Stormy

Hey Colin....thank you and no problem bro...will share our tank with all AQ members when the time is right! 

taking part in contest or otherwise....not important at all. 
we are here to make friends, share our experiences and learn from each other......everyone has their own interest.....just like you can't force me to keep pleco! 
lol

----------


## felix_fx2

well done Robert and guys.

blue33, you never retire to me. just no time and lazy: ) set new target top 10 this time.

----------


## blue33

Thanks felix! It just showed how a person can be so naive, always thinking of No1. Simple minded person! Sigh.... Just came back not long from Koh Samui after my Taiwan trip this year. Relax & enjoy man!... The person wants to be No1 must be damn stressful! Lol...

----------


## Simon

congrats to Shadow and ahhuyeo

----------


## vinz

Congratulations to Shadow and ahhuyeo.

----------


## stormhawk

There is nothing wrong is going for No.1, neither is there anything wrong with pursuing other interests instead of being the best. I am no aquascaper, that much I admit, but Robert's skill is just fantastic. Each time I see his tank at Aquarama, more or less the personal style is there. Congratulations to the winners.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Ouch... :Opps: , for the first time in IAPLC history they take strong action.

*The announcement from IAPLC steering committee*

Thank you for applying for IAPLC 2013

We have already announced the result of IAPLC2013, but it becomes known that several of works were publicized without any notice or permission on a magazine in Thailand. It is very regrettable that the warning from the steering committee was ignored, and several pictures were publicized. After the deliberate consultation process, we decided that the below 5 works are disqualified.

Rank 27th
Rank 29th
Rank 114th
Rank 130th
Rank 708th

*the disqualified rank becomes vacant and the World Ranking does not change.

We clearly mentioned on the contest application form that the copyright for all submitted works for IAPLC belongs to Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd. It is not allow to use the material for any public/internet media, such as articles or advertisements WITHOUT the permission. Also, disclosing of submitted work before the official announcement (before Nature Aquarium Party or publishing IAPLC contest booklet) is prohibited.

The steering committee organizes IAPLC under the strict judge guideline and makes fair and concurrent announcement of result. We would like to ask for all contestants of IAPLC to follow the contest rules and wait for the official announcement. Your understanding and cooperation are highly appreciated. 

The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest Steering Committee
(http://en.iaplc.com/results13/news001.html)

----------


## felix_fx2

that's why competition work should never be shown even in fourm until decommed  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Just be patient, I will post top 27 directly from Japan on 28th Sept  :Laughing:  or you can also watch live online  :Wink:

----------


## beetroot

Congrats, Robert, Sim, Yeo!! Just read... me outdated. Oopsss....

----------


## Shadow

From ADA newsletter:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[NA Party] Nature Aquarium Party Live Video will be webcast on USTREAM.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In this month, about 250 planted aquarium hobbyists and funs around the world
will get together to share an exciting experience at ADA's annual event, Nature
Aquarium Party 2013.

You can't come and join us at the party, this year? The real-time video from
the party will be brought to you on USTREAM, and you can see prize winning
layout works as they are officially released to the public at the event.
Enjoy the party and share a great moment with fellow hobbyists in the event.

Nature Aquarium Party 2013 Live on USTREAM
Saturday, September 28 13:30- (Japan Time)
*USTREAM channel:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nap2013

*Please note:
Start time of the live streaming video is subject to change without notice.

----------

